
Amazon Workers Walked Out over Warehouse Working Conditions - claudeganon
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/pa7qny/60-amazon-workers-walked-out-over-warehouse-working-conditions
======
tracer4201
Don’t work for Amazon. It’s that simple. I doubt they’re going to get
forklifts to lift every 70lb box - they won’t be able to scale their business.
Nor would they be able to afford paying you $16.25 an hour which you’re
already not content with. I’m not defending Amazon, but the demands seem
unrealistic. Let us know if WalMart is better.

------
oarsinsync
I wonder if the Amazon "FC Ambassadors" (who are paid by the hour to tweet
positively about the company[0]) are also tweeting about this.

[0]
[https://twitter.com/rulesObeyer/status/1161758672973811712](https://twitter.com/rulesObeyer/status/1161758672973811712)

